# Fiber Glass Propane Tanks



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Saw these when searching for propane weights before I fill up at U-haul. Has anyone seen these before? Are they reliable? They say they are half the weight at 23 lb plus the real advantage is you can see how much you have left. Too expensive for me but for those who have all the camping stuff they need.....

http://www.eweedcontrol.com/propane-tanks/lc33


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting, OutbackPM.

I have never heard of these before. No reason they couldn't work, if properly engineered.
And I like the idea of being able to see the propane level!








Kind of funky looking though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chaulk this one up to "you learn something new every day".

I had no idea propance tanks came in a clear tank. Great idea!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is new to me
But I wonder how safe they really are?

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That is new to me
> But I wonder how safe they really are?
> 
> Don


Don,

I see no reason they couldn't be safe. Propane tanks are not an extremely high pressure. It all depends on how well it's engineered (as is also the case with the steel tanks we are used to).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

